# Impulse buy!! So happy!!!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Didn't think I was going to get my Ameraucanas this year! Couldn't find them anywhere! Went to TSC to get dog food and there they were. 8 left. I bought them all!!! Can anyone tell me what colors I might have?


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Too cute! Hopefully I'll be buying some chicks in a couple of weeks. I'm hoping to find some Easter eggers or Americaunas (sp?)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

With Ameracaunas ( Easter-Eggers )...you are dealing _mostly _( I think) with "half-breed" chickens.
For this reason, I expect that you will just need to "wait-and-see".
The coloring could be almost anything, I believe.
*???*
*-*ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html"]http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html

Visit this site and click on on the chick pictures to see which yours is, then go to the corresponding adult photo.


----------

